# Tawtheeq and Abu Dhabi residence visa



## expat28

Hi,

I am currently living in Dubai with my wife, and considering moving to a role in Abu Dhabi semi-government. 

I understand that in order for me to get the AD employment visa, I need to have a tawtheeq-approved tenancy contract for a place in Abu Dhabi. However I have a couple of further questions around the residency and visa process in this scenario, and was hoping someone could help.

1) Will simply a tawtheeq tenancy contract suffice for my AD employment visa, or is a utility bill also needed?

2) Will I be able to get my wife sponsored on my AD employment visa with simply a tawtheeq tenancy contract, or will I also require to show utility bills for this purpose

3) Is there a difference in terms of a tawtheeq for an apartment, versus a tawtheeq for a room in a villa? I have spoken to a couple of estate agents, and they say this makes a difference in visa approval, but I haven't been able to understand why.

4) How much time do you usually have to get this all in place after you commence employment? Is it at time of visa renewal (with existing visa from Dubai), or do you have to have the tenancy contracts in place the first day you join?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## thereds

1) Will simply a tawtheeq tenancy contract suffice for my AD employment visa, or is a utility bill also needed?

A utility bill will also be required if utilities are not included in your rent. If utilities are included in your rent, it must be explicitly mentioned on the rental contract.

2) Will I be able to get my wife sponsored on my AD employment visa with simply a tawtheeq tenancy contract, or will I also require to show utility bills for this purpose

Same as 1 above. 

3) Is there a difference in terms of a tawtheeq for an apartment, versus a tawtheeq for a room in a villa? I have spoken to a couple of estate agents, and they say this makes a difference in visa approval, but I haven't been able to understand why.

You typically can't get a tawtheeq agreement for a room in a villa. This was exactly why tawtheeq was introduced; to prevent sharing of flats/villas. If you are being offered a tawtheeq agreement for a room in a villa, check and recheck if this will fly with your HR department in the first instance. Personally, I wouldn't ever accept this.

I believe the reason why the Immigration department may not accept a room-in-a-villa arrangement is because they need to ensurethat there is sufficient accommodation for a couple (+ a kid). A one bedroom and/or studio is OK whereas a room in a villa, is simply a room with kitchen and bathroom facilities being shared. This is speculation on my part.

4) How much time do you usually have to get this all in place after you commence employment? Is it at time of visa renewal (with existing visa from Dubai), or do you have to have the tenancy contracts in place the first day you join?

I don't know the answer to this. Sorry.


----------



## busybee2

in order to get a family visa you need to show a legal tawtheeq, in order to get that you must have your utilities bill etc well. you also have to have sufficient space in your house ie you cannot all share a studio. you cannot get a room in a villa as thats subletting and illegal hence why they brought in the tawtheeq in the first place. you will not be able to sponsor family. any places that provide utilitlity bills inluded will more than likely be illegal, and if any issues arises with your power etc addc will not speak to you only the payer of the bill etc.


----------



## bibliophile83

Dear Friends, 

I am in process of getting a job. The functional head has confirmed me that you are selected and HR will contact you for the offer and visa formalities. 

last week HR requested my current salary slip, copy of passport and a job application form to be filled and return.

Till now i didn't get any offer then why they have taken my passport copy ? and what step is next ?

Please guide.

Regards

Bibliophile


----------



## BedouGirl

bibliophile83 said:


> Dear Friends, I am in process of getting a job. The functional head has confirmed me that you are selected and HR will contact you for the offer and visa formalities. last week HR requested my current salary slip, copy of passport and a job application form to be filled and return. Till now i didn't get any offer then why they have taken my passport copy ? and what step is next ? Please guide. Regards Bibliophile


 No more duplicate posts in random threads PLEASE!!!


----------

